# impossible d'utiliser bootcam, pour installer windows 10 problème d'espace disque



## Taiils (29 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, je soughaite télécharger windows 10 sur mon mac mais l'application bootcamp a besoin de 40g d'espace libre afin de continuer merci de votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Taiils
*
Le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* (instantanés du volume qui y retiennent de l'espace occupé)

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Taiils (29 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Taiils
> *
> Le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Merci de votre réponse ! Non je n'obtiens rien ça ne fait rien


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2019)

Il te reste 48 Go et macOS a besoin de 15/20 Go pour travailler correctement, pour moi ce n'est pas jouable avec un si petit SSD de 121 Go. De plus, tu n'utilises pas le bon fichier .iso qui correspond à la version 1809 du mois d'octobre 2018 et qui pose pas mal de problèmes à d'autres membres. Il vaut mieux utiliser la version 1803 du mois d'avril 2018.


----------



## Taiils (29 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il te reste 48 Go et macOS a besoin de 15/20 Go pour travailler correctement, pour moi ce n'est pas jouable avec un si petit SSD de 121 Go. De plus, tu n'utilises pas le bon fichier .iso qui correspond à la version 1809 du mois d'octobre 2018 et qui pose pas mal de problèmes à d'autres membres. Il vaut mieux utiliser la version 1803 du mois d'avril 2018.


Merci de votre réponse ou puis-je trouver la version la mieux adaptée1803 svp ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2019)

Je rectifie, la version en ligne de Windows 10, soit la version 1809 est en version v2 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64.iso*, donc une version corrigée que l'on peut utiliser a priori sans problème, mais Microsoft aura mis plus de 5 mois pour corriger le problème précédent.

Sinon, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème d'espace de disque dur. Si tu réserves un espace de 40 Go pour Windows, il ne restera plus que 8 Go et macOS sera saturé, ça bloquera ton MBA à un moment donné sans message d'avertissement.


----------



## Taiils (29 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je rectifie, la version en ligne de Windows 10, soit la version 1809 est en version v2 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64.iso*, donc une version corrigée que l'on peut utiliser a priori sans problème, mais Microsoft aura mis plus de 5 mois pour corriger le problème précédent.
> 
> Sinon, ça ne résoudra pas ton problème d'espace de disque dur. Si tu réserves un espace de 40 Go pour Windows, il ne restera plus que 8 Go et macOS sera saturé, ça bloquera ton MBA à un moment donné sans message d'avertissement.


D'accord merci de votre message

Est-ce quand même possible de libérer de l'espace ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Pour savoir si on peut passer une commande mesurant la taille des dossier de 1er rang du volume > passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). Son activation bloque la commande envisagée sur certaines localisations.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Taiils (29 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour savoir si on peut passer une commande mesurant la taille des dossier de 1er rang du volume > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...


air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ csrutil status

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.

air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ 

voilà ce que ça m'a mis


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Le *SIP* est activé.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

Préviens quand tu es de retour dans ta session.


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le *SIP* est activé.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Désolé de ma réponse tardive j'étais pris pas le boulot, alors la manip a bien fonctionné du coup le pc c'est bien redémarrer mais toujours le même soucis sur bootcamp.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

C'est parce que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre en tout > pour créer la partition d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* sans ôter tout espace libre à *Macintosh HD*.

Passe les 2 commandes (séparément - copier-coller chaque fois) -->

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation de la 2è > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la 1ère affiche (en *Go*) l'occupation des blocs du volume démarré

la 2è mesure (en *Gi*) ses objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est TRÈS lente d'exécution. Attends le temps qu'il faut le retour de l'invite de commande : *air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$* en signal de complétion

Poste les tableaux retournés en copier-coller > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

...



macomaniac a dit:


> C'est parce que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre en tout > pour créer la partition d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* sans ôter tout espace libre à *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> Passe les 2 commandes (séparément - copier-coller chaque fois) -->
> 
> ...


voilà ce que çà a donné après la manip


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

[N'insère pas les tableaux du *terminal* dans des citations : ça complique la lecture. Poste-les directement dans une fenêtre de code]

----------

- Il y a *76 Go* de blocs occupés alloués au volume. En regard --> *68,8 Gi* = *74 Go* de fichiers catalogués. À *2 Go* près > on dira qu'il y a congruence. Il n'y a pas d'anomalie dans la taille des dossiers-Système. Le dossier des Utilisateurs fait *40 Gi* = *43 Go*.​
- tu n'as que *22 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur* > mais je note que ce dernier n'a qu'une capacité totale de *100 Go* au lieu des *120 Go* de capacité du disque.​
Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
diskutil list
```


qui affichent : *a)* la taille des dossiers contenus dans les Utilisateurs > *b)* le tableau de la configuration des disques

Poste les 2 tableaux obtenus > directement dans une fenêtre de code (sans me citer).


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> [N'insère pas les tableaux du *terminal* dans des citations : ça complique la lecture. Poste-les directement dans une fenêtre de code]
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




```
macbook-air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
  0B    /Users/Shared
31M    /Users/Travis
36G    /Users/mariecoupat
```


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> [N'insère pas les tableaux du *terminal* dans des citations : ça complique la lecture. Poste-les directement dans une fenêtre de code]
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




```
macbook-air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         100.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +100.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Tu as cette partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
```


qui prend *21 Go* : souhaites-tu la conserver ou récupérer son espace ? - sa présence à la fois soustrait de l'espace-disque et bloque l'Assistant BootCamp qui rejette tout partitionnement en-dessous de la partition macOS.

par ailleurs > c'est ton dossier *mariecoupat* qui monopolise les données dans les Utilisateurs.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
df -H /Volumes/Brol
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent l'occupation du volume *Brol* > et la taille des sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *mariecoupat*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as cette partition -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
> ...


Je ne suis pas du tout calé en informatique sorry, je voudrai savoir les conséquences que ça aura si je libère cet espace de 21Go ? Merci pour toutes les infos en tout cas !! Je passe la commande Brol


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as cette partition -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
> ...




```
macbook-air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ df -H /Volumes/Brol
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3    21G   116M    21G     1%      86 4294967193    0%   /Volumes/Brol
```


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as cette partition -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
> ...




```
macbook-air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ sudo du -sh ~/*
Password:
14G    /Users/mariecoupat/Applications
920M    /Users/mariecoupat/Desktop
428M    /Users/mariecoupat/Documents
5,6G    /Users/mariecoupat/Downloads
3,6G    /Users/mariecoupat/Library
  0B    /Users/mariecoupat/Movies
1,0G    /Users/mariecoupat/Music
11G    /Users/mariecoupat/Pictures
20K    /Users/mariecoupat/Public
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Le volume *Brol* est vide : *116 Mo* qui ne sont pas des données d'utilisateur. Il n'y a aucun risque à supprimer cette partition et à récupérer son espace. Avantage : tu vas gagner *21 Go* d'espace dans le *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *Brol* est vide : *116 Mo* qui ne sont pas des données d'utilisateur. Il n'y a aucun risque à supprimer cette partition et à récupérer son espace. Avantage : tu vas gagner *21 Go* d'espace dans le *Conteneur apfs*.


Oui je veux bien le supprimer cet espace


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Dans ton dossier d'utilisateur --> outre tes données dans Images et Musique > il y a *5,6 Gi* = *6 Go* dans les Téléchargements et *14 Gi* = *15 Go* dans les Applications -->

- regarde le contenu de ces 2 sous-dossiers.​---------
​Pour *Brol* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *Brol* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans ton dossier d'utilisateur --> outre tes données dans Images et Musique > il y a *5,6 Gi* = *6 Go* dans les Téléchargements et *14 Gi* = *15 Go* dans les Applications -->
> 
> - regarde le contenu de ces 2 sous-dossiers.​---------
> ​Pour *Brol* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> ...




```
Last login: Tue Apr  2 18:39:01 on ttys000
macbook-air-de-marie:~ mariecoupat$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 21 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 99 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            70.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Opération réussie. Tu as un *Conteneur apfs* de *121,1 Go* de capacité.

Mais *Macintosh HD* occupe *70,8 Go* > et les autres volumes *1,6 Go* => *72,4 Go*. Tu n'as donc que *48,7 Go* de disponibles en tout. C'est insuffisant pour que l'Assistant BootCamp accepte la tâche de repartitionner en vue d'installer Windows.


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans ton dossier d'utilisateur --> outre tes données dans Images et Musique > il y a *5,6 Gi* = *6 Go* dans les Téléchargements et *14 Gi* = *15 Go* dans les Applications -->
> 
> - regarde le contenu de ces 2 sous-dossiers.​---------
> ​Pour *Brol* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> ...


Dans "les téléchargement" il y a juste le fichier de windows 10 qui prends de la place un peu plus de Go et dans application je ne sais pas s'il y a des applications qui ne servent à rien


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie. Tu as un *Conteneur apfs* de *121,1 Go* de capacité.
> 
> Mais *Macintosh HD* occupe *70,8 Go* > et les autres volumes *1,6 Go* => *72,4 Go*. Tu n'as donc que *48,7 Go* de disponibles en tout. C'est insuffisant pour que l'Assistant BootCamp accepte la tâche de repartitionner en vue d'installer Windows.


Très bien merci, donc je renonce à l'installation windows?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Pour pouvoir installer Windows > il faudrait que tu "saignes à blanc" ton dossier de compte de ses données > afin de réduire l'occupation globale de *Macintosh HD* à *50 Go* > avec *70 Go* d'espace disponible en tout. Je ne sais pas si ce serait bien raisonnable -->

- sur des disques de *120 Go* > une installation de Windows qui réclame une important partitionnement => est peu opportune.​


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2019)

Taiils a dit:


> Très bien merci, donc je renonce à l'installation windows?


Je vais en rajouter une couche, je déconseille l'installation dans un si petit SSD. Même si tu arrives à avoir le strict minimum de 40 Go pour une partition Windows, il faut savoir que macOS ne fonctionnera correctement qu'avec un espace libre de 15/20 Go, faute de quoi ton petit SSD sera saturé au point de le bloquer.

De plus, beaucoup de membres n'imagine même pas que Windows gonfle avec le temps avec le fameux dossier WinSxS et pour information, réponse générique que je fais de temps en temps...


> Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr
> 
> Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il aurait fallu attribuer au minimum 60 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais en rajouter une couche, je déconseille l'installation dans un si petit SSD. Même si tu arrives à avoir le strict minimum de 40 Go pour une partition Windows, il faut savoir que macOS ne fonctionnera correctement qu'avec un espace libre de 15/20 Go, faute de quoi ton petit SSD sera saturé au point de le bloquer.
> 
> De plus, beaucoup de membres n'imagine même pas que Windows gonfle avec le temps avec le fameux dossier WinSxS et pour information, réponse générique que je fais de temps en temps...


Très bien merci de votre réponse !!!


----------



## Taiils (2 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour pouvoir installer Windows > il faudrait que tu "saignes à blanc" ton dossier de compte de ses données > afin de réduire l'occupation globale de *Macintosh HD* à *50 Go* > avec *70 Go* d'espace disponible en tout. Je ne sais pas si ce serait bien raisonnable -->
> 
> - sur des disques de *120 Go* > une installation de Windows qui réclame une important partitionnement => est peu opportune.​


Merci des réponses apporté et du temps donné


----------

